# shooting on an incline/decline.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My range finder has an inclinometer built into it. To use it you zero your rifle at 100 yards, then select a trajectory from the library that closely matches your own trajectory. When it gives you a distance, it also tells you what the angle is and how much your bullet drop would be based on the trajectory setting you selected.

I have all my guns zeroed at ranges significantly farther than 100 yards, and I am not about to change them, so I came up with a matrix that if I know the line of sight distance and the angle, I know the true "bullet drop distance" and I shoot accordingly.

Here is my matrix if anyone is interested:
Distance in Yards 
Angle in Degrees	300	350	400	425	450	475	500	525	550	575	600	625	650	675	700
5 299	349	398	423	448	473	498	523	548	573	598	623	648	672	697
10 295	345	394	419	443	468	492	517	542	566	591	616	640	665	689
15 290	338	386	411	435	459	483	507	531	555	580	604	628	652	676
20 282	329	376	399	423	446	470	493	517	540	564	587	611	634	658
25 272	317	363	385	408	430	453	476	498	521	544	566	589	612	634
30 260	303	346	368	390	411	433	455	476	498	520	541	563	585	606
35 246	287	328	348	369	389	410	430	451	471	491	512	532	553	573
40 230	268	306	326	345	364	383	402	421	440	460	479	498	517	536
45 212	247	283	301	318	336	354	371	389	407	424	442	460	477	495
50 193	225	257	273	289	305	321	337	354	370	386	402	418	434	450
55 172	201	229	244	258	272	287	301	315	330	344	358	373	387	402
60 150	175	200	213	225	238	250	263	275	288	300	313	325	338	350
65 127	148	169	180	190	201	211	222	232	243	254	264	275	285	296
70 103	120	137	145	154	162	171	180	188	197	205	214	222	231	239

Well..... apparently I can't cut and paste it here without some formatting changes, but if you are interested I can send you the file. I have a laminated card under the sidekick on all my guns that has the trajectory on one side and this matrix on the other side. Once I know the shooting distance based on the range and angle applied to the matrix, I just turn the card over to find the bullet drop and I then shoot accordingly.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, I am interested, I will PM you.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd make only 1 modification to your list/matrix. I'd highlight the distance for each angle at which I'm no longer inside of a 6" kill zone vs. a line of sight shot. That would allow you to take a quick glance at your matrix and if it isn't highlighted just shoot it as you normally would. If it is highlighted make your adjustment and fire away.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

That's a good idea. But it will be different with each gun, so it will require some work.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

iwantabuggy said:


> That's a good idea. But it will be different with each gun, so it will require some work.


You're correct, but I'd rather do the work in the off season so I can make quick accurate decisions when it counts. I'm not suggesting you do the work for everyone you send your list to, simply suggesting making the list more user friendly for yourself. Let the others do their own work, you've already done the really hard part.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh yeah. I like most of you guys, but not enough to do it ALL for you. 

If you need some help when it comes to pull the trigger, give me a call.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.ustacticalsupply.com/index.a ... ProdID=391


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I am going to do something similar. I'm going to have a piece of paper that shows how much higher or lower the bullet is going to strike and I'm going to do it for every 25 or 50 yards. Eventually I might find out about how far left or right it will be with wind drift.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Kind of like this?

Cal-.308 Wt.-180 gr. 
BC- .520 Vel- 3119 
Distance	Rise/Fall	10mph WD
50	0.8	0.10
75	1.7	0.30
100	2.4	0.50
125	2.8	0.80
150	3.0	1.20
175	2.9	1.60
200	2.5	2.20
225	1.8	2.70
250	0.8	3.40
275	-0.4	4.20
300	-2.0	5.00
325	-4.0	5.90
350	-6.2	6.90
375	-8.8	8.00
400	-11.8	9.10
425	-15.1	10.40
450	-18.9	11.70
475	-23.0	13.20
500	-27.6	14.70
525	-32.6	16.40
550	-38.0	18.10
575	-43.8	20.00
600	-50.1	21.90
625	-56.9	24.00
650	-64.1	26.20
675	-71.9	28.50
700	-80.3	30.90

This is what goes on the other side of the matrix posted above. If you know the range and can accurately estimate wind speed, you should be able to hit every time.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

it all depends on your rifle, the scope, and using the same round every shot.

for example.
i am a designated marksmam in the USMC. i use an m14 (dmr) with bi-pods, 10x fixed leupold scope and i use the exact same round. every time. the 51 grn 7.62mm which all plays a factor into using mil dots and etc not to mention all the math matics that going into it with rang and distance and wind and how fast the taget is moving. if any one is use a similar gun i can hook you up with the math matic equations
just pm me
aaron


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

51 grn. 7.62? huh?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Ac_EsS said:


> it all depends on your rifle, the scope, and using the same round every shot.
> 
> for example.
> i am a designated marksmam in the USMC. i use an m14 (dmr) with bi-pods, 10x fixed leupold scope and i use the exact same round. every time. the 51 grn 7.62mm which all plays a factor into using mil dots and etc not to mention all the math matics that going into it with rang and distance and wind and how fast the taget is moving. if any one is use a similar gun i can hook you up with the math matic equations
> ...


You mean 51gn of powder? The only 50ish grn bullet for anything 7.62 that I'm aware of was the saboted "accellerator" ammo Remington used to load.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Horsager said:


> Ac_EsS said:
> 
> 
> > the 51 grn 7.62mm aaron


Sorry guys I ment to type 7.62 x 51mm and 175 grain I got a little excited when I was writing about it. Again sorry for the mix up.
aaron


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

AKA, a .308 pushing a M118LR. For a second there I thought the Corps had developed some "super secrect terrorist killing round."  Either that or I figured you were full of sh!t.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

no way bro! i just screwed up on my typing and got all excited lol. i not a whole lot of people talk about this kind of stuff in Ohio. unless they were snipers or they are rich as he!! and travel to the mountains with $2000.00 rifle and scopes lol


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Being a corporal and an 0311 I would assume you are probably a squad leader. If not then I would assume you are probably a ****bird! Nevertheless, beings I have had a little bit of experience in such circumstances I would like to ask a question. If you had a scout sniper team assigned to your squad, how would you utilize them? Lets say a PM patrol on a suspected insurgent stronghold. What would their primary mission be? Secondary? Targets of op? Just interested in your response. Mission specific of course. OPSEC is always in consideration&#8230;&#8230;. :wink:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> Kind of like this?
> 
> Cal-.308 Wt.-180 gr.
> BC- .520 Vel- 3119
> ...


iwantabuggy, help me out here! You post a 308 180gr velocity at 3119, is this a 300Win or what cartridge in 308????


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm betting the chart is for Swift Scirocco II's from a 300Win.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Dang jiffy do you want a 5 paragraph order? Because that's what it sounds like. Your starting to sound like a butter bar man.lol killing me here. But if a scout / sniper team were attached to my section it would be for an Insertion and my section prolly would go out a day or two before the actual mission took place in order for the team to break off and make their way to setup their hide. their primary, secondary and target of opportunity would have been brief to them in the mission brief. but we all know for a fact anyone with an rpg can be shot on the spot but that is information all the marine know. not to mention target of op could dictact if there were any terrorist leaders. from any of the muslim terrorist groups. of coarse they would have a pic of the guy to identify.

Jiffy it also depends on the terrain of where the strong hold is. is it in a populated city ie baghdad, fallujah, rahmadi etc. or village along the tigris or euphrates river. or even at a clover leaf

Aaron


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Very good. :beer:

Give me a "mock" SALUTE report for said strong point.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

JIFFY
lmao come on now. do you believe me now? i could tell you were testing me to see if i was a Marine but no need to lie here bro.
sf


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

S- squad size element

A - hostile threat to foot patrol

L- Mosque 100 NE meters from our POS

U- JAM

T- 1715

E- rpg, small arms and light machine gun (rpk)

are we done with the test yet? i gotta do enough of this stuff over here man lol.
Do you have aim?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm skeptical by nature and don't like posers. Just checking is all. Your 51 grn. 7.62 round threw up red flags. However, I digress&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Jiffy,
i understand completly i hate posers as well. and yes that mix up would fly a few red flag up the flage pole. but i am glad you regressed haha


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> Kind of like this?
> 
> Cal-.308 Wt.-180 gr.
> BC- .520 Vel- 3119
> ...


Thats what I'm going to do.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Beartooth....

This is from my WM. A 308 could only dream of that.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Ac_ess,

Semper Fi to ya,

I had to post after I read yours above. It was a stroll down memory lane for me. 0352/0311 from 1986-90 e4 in 2nd Marines Jax NC. Keep your head down. :beer:

Jiffy, I didnt know you were in the corps. Same to you. Where did you serve?

Jaybic


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MARDET USS Carl Vinsion CVN-70, MARDET USS Abraham Lincoln CVN-72, I Co. 3/5 Camp Pen. and STA Plt 3/5 Camp Pen. :beer: '92-'96


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Jaybic,
SF! my units barracks is over in the french creek area. old recon barracks actually


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Ac_ess,

You know the area huh! I dont remember the street, H street I think, was were I was at. You just go straight down holcomb blvd thru the round about and straight toward the base HQ and then turn right along the river and my barracks was the one parallel to the road. Had a big parking lot right accross the street and you could see the base theatre from there. Wow, 17 years ago since I left with 60 days terminal. Dont seem that long I guess. Funny thing is I would do it again. I wish i had done 20 and out. 38 yrs old with a pension? Yep, should have stayed! Dumba$$

Jaybic


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

yupp i know exactly where your old barracks are! yea but if you did that you would be 20 yrs behind in hunting pheasants and any other game you hunt or fish. 
or could be like me and be deployed half your enlistment lol


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for hi-jacking my thread. :roll:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry didnt really meen to just happend! But there is plenty of good info up there for you to read and learn.

If you ever want to shoot a b target at 500yds opens sight hit up one of us marines :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

iwantabuggy said:


> Thanks for hi-jacking my thread. :roll:


It was dead anyway! Pretty much covered if you ask me. What else do you want to know?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> iwantabuggy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for hi-jacking my thread. :roll:
> ...


It's not about the thread. Its about etiquette. Do you understand etiquette? I'll include the definition since you don't appear to know the word.

et·i·quette /ˈɛtɪkɪt, -ˌkɛt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[et-i-kit, -ket] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
-noun 1. conventional requirements as to social behavior; proprieties of conduct as established in any class or community or for any occasion.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ac_EsS said:


> S- squad size element
> 
> A - hostile threat to foot patrol
> 
> ...


S- Size

A- Activity

L- Location

U- Unit "Armor, Infantry, Artillery"

T- Time

E- Equipment

Whare do you Marines learn this stuff? Thats right in the ARMY :lol:

Remember a Marines can learn in 12 weeks what we learn in the Army in 8


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

iwantabuggy...... quityer*****in!... Pronunciation.. quit-yer-*****ing


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Bore,
Just to let you we go threw boot camp for 13 weeks which where learn honor courage and commitment. Along with how to fallow orders we do not learn any of our MOS at all during this time. Also we do not have stress cards for when times get too rough and you get sand in you cl!&s lmfoa. Then when boot camp is done we go to an MOS school which can last from 6 weeks to 3 months yet again no stress card and when the US needs something done who do they call? The US Marines. By the way that's why the Army is constantly get messed up in Iraq and as soon a Marine unit takes over the hadji take over an AO the attacks seem to lesson. In fact when the war first started off they thought marine had eyes that let them see at night because we wore sunglass and they also thought that to be a marine you had to kill a parent of an off spring. No sh!t I have had them ask me this and I just laugh. the world respect US Marines, not to mention the Marines guard all the embassies and the president hmm not the Army. 
But this thread is not about who is better if you would to start a thread in the Open forum outstanding. I cant wait to see Jiffy's comments and Dick's comments to you. 
I am not offended by your comment i just had to prove some points between the army and the Marine Corps heheh we all do the similair job..... but some just do it better hehe
and thank you for your service bud, :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I think the Boy Scouts are the best! 8)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> iwantabuggy...... quityer*****in!... Pronunciation.. quit-yer-b*tching


 :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you for your service as well Ac_EsS. The most dangerous thing I ever had to do was clean the latrein so belive me, you thanking me is almost out of line but thank you for it anyway.

Jiffy , Cling :beer:

OUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

see the good thing about the Marines and the Army is we can give each other sh!t just joking and have a beer over it :beer:


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

All Marine and most Army units are bad mother******s. I'm glad there all on our side. Thank you very much for your service. God Bless!


----------

